# Anyone want to go fish Escambia today?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got all day off today, headed up to Escambia, but no one to go with me. If anyone wants to go, PM me or reply to this topic. I live in FWB and will head up there in a few hours. If you live in Navarre, I can pick you up or if you live in Penscaola, you can meet me at Smith's boat landing. I've got a Nitro 640 with a empty seat in the back, lol. All you need to do is bring your refreshments and bass fishing expertise. I'll check back often to see if anyone wants to go.


----------



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

Ill be fishing the escambia this week, sorry couldnt oblige! Let us know how it goes!


----------

